# Blast from the Past: Max Headroom



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

It is the day after tomorrow, and television networks rule the planet. The TV sets themselves do not turn off, and the programming is designed to keep citizens in a state of complacency. Society is in a shambles, with poverty rampant. In the shadows of the Networks, untold millions live on the streets with only a TV to their names, and many can only make their living by selling dead bodies on the organ transplant black market. 

The one ray of hope is Edison Carter, investigative reporter for Network 23. Edison covers the stories that matter, and he is the voice of the people who have no other.

Edison, of course, winds up on the wrong side of some very bad men who try their best to have him killed. An attempt to find out what he knows by reading his brain with a computer inadvertently creates a stuttering, manic computer simulation of Edison that calls itself Max.

Jeffrey Tambor 
Role: Murray
Matt Frewer 
Role: Edison Carter/Max Headroom
Amanda Pays 
Role: Theora Jones
Chris Young 
Role: Bryce Lynch
W. Morgan Sheppard 
Role: Blank Reg (season 2)
George Coe 
Role: Ben Cheviot 
Concetta Tomei
Role: Blank Dominique 
Hank Garrett
Role: Ashwell 
Sharon Barr
Role: Lauren 
Lee Wilkof
Role: Edwards


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 27, 2005)

I think I taped most of the episodes of this show - I loved it that much - but the tapes have disappeared in the intervening years.  It was just too bad it lasted such a short time.  The only thing is, in my more pessmimistic moments I get the feeling that we are well on our way to living in Max Headroom's universe.  Not such a good thing.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 27, 2005)

I seem to remember that Max Headroom was about on British TV for a lot of the late eighties/early nineties... And NO, it would be a bad idea to have that happen...

Especially with "BLIP-VERTS", and how they made people EXPLODE!!! Though Lacey might use them in some fiendish plan!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 7, 2016)

I own the series  on dvd , even by todays standards this one is groundbreaking and is mazing how much ft came to pass.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 7, 2016)

I've had this on my Amazon list for a couple of years -- I really must get it one of these days! I loved Max Headroom.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 19, 2016)

The character Max became a bit of celebrity icon for a while.  I remember they had Max Headroom doing Coke commercials , a Music video *Paranomia * and Gary Trudeau did a Max Headroom parody  Ron Headrest.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 20, 2016)

I watched the first episode and it blew me away at the time. The series was a huge disappointment as it was just a way to link music videos. I didn't watch more than one.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2016)

Rodders said:


> I watched the first episode and it blew me away at the time. The series was a huge disappointment as it was just a way to link music videos. I didn't watch more than one.



The show made some interesting predictions some of which came  to pass 

And the tv sets you couldn't turn off did have shades of 1984.


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 20, 2016)

Max rocks! I still have a crappy VHS copy of '20 Minutes Into The Future' - which was remade as the pilot episode for the series (not the music videos).


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 24, 2016)

reiver33 said:


> Max rocks! I still have a crappy VHS copy of '20 Minutes Into The Future' - which was remade as the pilot episode for the series (not the music videos).




It's great stuff


----------

